# Yaroslavl, Russia



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

My favorite place in Yaroslavl 





































source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Life





































source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Shopping Malls





































source1 & source2


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Springtime 




























source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Evening










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Tonight










Today



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

1st April Snowfall




























source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Today is *Cosmonautics Day*. This is Valentina Tereshkova Planetarium in Yaroslavl










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Church of Nikola Mokry










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

The historic city center










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Spring mood   










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Photo taken by myself in last weekend


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Summer nights...  Romantic mood 










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Demino Ski Resort. Home of famous Demino Ski Marathon










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Night City



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Football stadium (U/C) and Shopping Mall



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Tolga Monastery










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Volga River promenade










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Night city



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Yaroslavl Half Marathon 2014



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Autumn



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

^^

The most beautiful time of the year! kay:


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

After first snowfall










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Streets near Central Railway Station



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Dievo-Gorodishche










source


----------

